# Bone in Ribeye



## Startingover

Happened to see this yesterday. We still haven’t bought any ribeye to grill. Busy and daily showers. But at these prices I won’t be buying any. Besides the price that’s way more than I could eat. While daughter does well grilling I don’t have enough confidence in her to spend $42 on 2 steaks. This was really thick so whenever we buy any I’ll ask for thinner cuts. Would 1” be a good grilling size?


----------



## wooleybooger

I think 1" would be the perfect thickness. But that price


----------



## Colbyt

I agree with Wooley. One inch is a nice size. The wife and I share one when we have it and both have all we want.


I personally would never pay that price for one. We buy the half or wholes when they are on sale and I cut the steaks the way we want them. Kroger here had the halves on sale for 6.99 last week.


All you need to slice one up is a clean cutting board and a sharp knife.


----------



## Two Knots

Yikes, we pay 5.99 to 6.99 on sale, and there is always a sale on
rib eye, porterhouse, and sirloin...14.99 is ridiculous!


----------



## wooleybooger

We haven't bought any steaks in several years. I can get half or sometimes whole bone in fresh picnic hams for $0.99/lb. I ask the meat cutters to slice them 3/4" thick. They grill up nicely on the Weber or stove top CI grill thingy. We don't really miss the steaks. I have been buying ground beef and ground chuck lately for meatloaf and hamburgers.


----------



## Bud9051

Maybe I'm getting old, but sales are often and I watch for them. It drives me crazy to see someone walk over to the meat counter and grab and go without even looking at the price let alone the price per pound. I guess it is good some suckers (or rich people) are paying those prices as it subsidizes my sale price.

Bud


----------



## moosehaed

Maybe if that was prime, but $15 lb for choice is high.
Normal sales for price for rib eye bid $7.99lb.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Startingover

I never noticed the statement under the price.

***processed on shared equipment***

Shared with whom?

Now I’m curious about ribeye prices an will check at this specialty meat market we just started going to.


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> I never noticed the statement under the price.
> 
> ***processed on shared equipment***
> 
> Shared with whom?
> 
> Now I’m curious about ribeye prices an will check at this specialty meat market we just started going to.


That means that they cut more than one kind of meat on the same machine, before thoroughly cleaning it.

I.E. you might get non kosher, pork, mutton, or whatever they process mixed in in tiny bits.

I would be looking elsewhere for my meat, if that was a store here that is.


ED


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> I would be looking elsewhere for my meat, if that was a store here that is.


I believe shared equipment is common in the food processing industry. Have you ever seen the statements "may contain wheat" "processed on equipment used to process tree nuts" "may contain peanuts"? Perfectly legal but must be disclosed. In the cutting rooms of grocery stores there are two saws, one for bone in cuts and one for boneless cuts and are used to cut meat, pork and chicken. Bone-in saw blade has teeth. Boneless saw has a band knife. I've cleaned both. That band knife is quite dangerous, just look at it and you may lose a finger, voice of experience.


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> Happened to see this yesterday. We still haven’t bought any ribeye to grill. Busy and daily showers. But at these prices I won’t be buying any. Besides the price that’s way more than I could eat. While daughter does well grilling I don’t have enough confidence in her to spend $42 on 2 steaks. This was really thick so whenever we buy any I’ll ask for thinner cuts. Would 1” be a good grilling size?
> 
> View attachment 608285


That is the price of rib eye at Walmart here, everything in this tourist town is high dollar. We very seldom buy a steak though.


----------



## Bud9051

Just got the sales flyer for next week, starts Sunday. Boneless NY Sirloin steak at $2.99 a pound, yum, yum. We have 6 of those stores around us and the sale is for the entire week. I will buy a few this Sunday and eat one to be sure. If good i may need a bigger freezer. Regular price is about $8.

May have to fire up the grill. The good news is, the wife is doing fantastic on her weight loss and she is now eating meat, high protein diet. I'll cook some up for her and see how that goes.

Happy shopper.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Bud9051 said:


> Just got the sales flyer for next week, starts Sunday. Boneless NY Sirloin steak at $2.99 a pound, yum, yum. We have 6 of those stores around us and the sale is for the entire week. I will buy a few this Sunday and eat one to be sure. If good i may need a bigger freezer. Regular price is about $8.
> 
> May have to fire up the grill. The good news is, the wife is doing fantastic on her weight loss and she is now eating meat, high protein diet. I'll cook some up for her and see how that goes.
> 
> Happy shopper.
> 
> Bud


 I bought some boneless sirloin steak, grilled it and it was tuff. The wife knew how to make it tender and still retain the grill flavor. She fried it in water with a lid IIR. That which was left over she sliced thin and put in some Fajitas or some such thing or what ever you wanna call those things she makes up on her on own with refrigerator surprise availables. Delicious.




Edit: Edit:


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> Maybe I'm getting old, but sales are often and I watch for them. It drives me crazy to see someone walk over to the meat counter and grab and go without even looking at the price let alone the price per pound. I guess it is good some suckers (or rich people) are paying those prices as it subsidizes my sale price.
> 
> Bud



It falls within the theory that one's time is valuable. Literally. Spending 20 min perusing steaks might be worth $20. Not that I ever would have paid that.


----------



## Bud9051

Agreed, I have had some tough steaks as well that were supposedly good cuts. That is why I like to buy a few and test them. I don't mind $5 or $6 a pound as long as they are tender and taste good. Fingers crossed that these are good.

In these times it can be scary to find out where some products come from. This particular store has been selling 80% burger at $2.99 for 3 weeks now. Again, I don't want to know where it is from .

Bud


----------



## Nik333

That is a lot of meat.
I never buy hamburger. It scares me. 

I'd rather make smaller portions of stirfried steak & add tofu slices for protein.
Ribeye is my favorite steak. A butcher once told me it's equivalent to Prime Rib.


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> That is a lot of meat.
> 
> Ribeye is my favorite steak. A butcher once told me it's equivalent to Prime Rib.





It should be the same as it is the exact same cut the only difference is the cooking method.


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> In these times it can be scary to find out where some products come from. This particular store has been selling 80% burger at $2.99 for 3 weeks now. Again, I don't want to know where it is from .
> 
> Bud


Or where it has been if it's store ground. I worked in a meat dept. once. They believed in the 30 second rule. If it hits the floor it isn't dirty until it's been there 30 seconds or more. And this was a major chain. I've never bought store ground since.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> It should be the same as it is the exact same cut the only difference is the cooking method.


Yes prime rib is a rib roast. Ribeye steak is cut from that. Between the 6th and 12th rib I think.


----------



## Nik333

The worst part is that they can nick the bowel when butchering the animal. Then E.Coli gets incorporated with the meat when it's ground. That's why there's all the fuss about cooking a burger all the way thru. With a steak, you just have the two sides to heat.


----------



## BigJim

Bud9051 said:


> Just got the sales flyer for next week, starts Sunday. Boneless NY Sirloin steak at $2.99 a pound, yum, yum. We have 6 of those stores around us and the sale is for the entire week. I will buy a few this Sunday and eat one to be sure. If good i may need a bigger freezer. Regular price is about $8.
> 
> May have to fire up the grill. The good news is, the wife is doing fantastic on her weight loss and she is now eating meat, high protein diet. I'll cook some up for her and see how that goes.
> 
> Happy shopper.
> 
> Bud


At that price I would load up on it, you can grind it into hamburger and have hamburger steaks or what have you. It will never be that cheap here, even bologna is $5.50 a pound here unless you buy the pink slime stuff. 90% hamburger here is right at $7.00 a pound.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> I never noticed the statement under the price.
> 
> ***processed on shared equipment***
> 
> Shared with whom?
> 
> Now I’m curious about ribeye prices an will check at this specialty meat market we just started going to.



That might be for Kosher food. They don't eat mother plus child, I think & don't eat scavengers like lobster. Halal (Muslim) has no pork, etc. Like the warnings about peanuts.


Edit - I just saw that de-nagorg answered that.


----------



## Bud9051

Be careful, if you look too hard you will find nothing left to eat. An ad that just came up on the right side of my screen said, "97% of chicken is bathed in chlorine" that liquid in the package isn't water. 

In the big cities a food inspector will either accept the usual bribe or be doing his/her inspections from a wheelchair, if they are lucky.

Happy eating.

Bud


----------



## BigJim

Have you checked out what chicken nuggets are made from? I won't eat them.

I have feeling that that chicken in Chinese and Mexican food is the same as in the nuggets.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Have you checked out what chicken nuggets are made from? I won't eat them.
> 
> I have feeling that that chicken in Chinese and Mexican food is the same as in the nuggets.



Not in a good Chinese restaurant, or good Mexican. With stir-fry you can see the muscle & the taste is clean. Now if I was in Chinatown & the meat was ground, I'd wonder. I never eat at the Mexican food trucks, although, people love them.


Korean BBQ is excellent.


Even Taco Bell has gotten better. They're the only place in town with pretty good mask use. I can see & taste the chicken in the Quesadillas.


My dad, who ran away from home at 15 when he was 6ft, said most things taste like chicken. :devil3: I never asked him what most things were.


----------



## Joeywhat

I've worked in a Chinese restaurant... They buy chicken from the same places every other restaurant does. Do y'all really think it's mystery meat? And the health department is just fine with that?


----------



## de-nagorg

Speaking of Chinese Restaurants.

As a young Man, I moved to a small town in northern Nevada, that had a Chinese Restaurant.

The local folks had a rumor going on about their popular dish "Fried Rabbit". 

Seems that within 5 months after opening, there was not 1 Feral Cat in town anywhere. 

So I always wonder where they get their supplies.

I once had a good deal supplying live Ducks to a local Chinese Restaurant. 

But the Health Department closed the place, for unsanitary kitchen area.

ED


----------



## Nik333

Joeywhat said:


> I've worked in a Chinese restaurant... They buy chicken from the same places every other restaurant does. Do y'all really think it's mystery meat? And the health department is just fine with that?



I'm talking about the little hole in the wall restaurants in the warren of places that is Chinatown. Not the nice restaurants.They do get caught.


----------



## BigJim

The chicken in the Chinese restaurants around here doesn't look like any part of a chicken. It looks like it was pulverized and reshaped. Same with the Mexican restaurants around here. A person can tell breast meat, as it is stringy like, this chicken has no grain of any kind to it.


----------



## Bud9051

Just got back from the store and picked up 3 nice looking New York Sirloin steaks and there were plenty to choose from. Back when hamburger prices were off the chart they suddenly started offering 80% at $2.99. Not the highest grade but much better price than all other stores some of which didn't have anything. And they have continued that price for a month so far. Now we are getting these sirloin steaks at a very good price and it isn't just the 7 stores in my travel range, they are all over the state. Makes me wonder if the store owners didn't buy a share in a western beef ranch. I'm sure they are not losing money on these sales.

Will be cooking one up tonight and will post back.

Bud


----------



## moosehaed

Filet mignon was $10.49lb at Costco this week.
Picked some up. First time grilling filet. Will see if it lives up to the hype.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333

moosehaed said:


> Filet mignon was $10.49lb at Costco this week.
> Picked some up. First time grilling filet. Will see if it lives up to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Don't overcook it! :smile:


----------



## Bud9051

Well, first steak is Gone and it was great. Only took a few minutes to get it somewhere between MR and R. I did it on top of the stove as I didn't have the energy to fire up the grill.

I had suggested that Hannafords might be in bed with a cattle ranch, I was thinking a big western ranch, but did a search and they are indeed working with a farm, but one right here in Maine. Their web page talks about their organic beef but I suspect they might be buying more than just those products. Whether it is that farm or not it illustrates their desire to provide a quality product and these steaks certainly fit that thinking.

Yum Yum

Bud


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> The chicken in the Chinese restaurants around here doesn't look like any part of a chicken. It looks like it was pulverized and reshaped. Same with the Mexican restaurants around here. A person can tell breast meat, as it is stringy like, this chicken has no grain of any kind to it.



I think overcooked chicken is stringy. Muscles are made of string-like fibers. The Chinese don't overcook most things. But, you're right, nuggets are more like someone cut up a finely ground chicken meatloaf, breaded & fried it.


----------



## huesmann

Bud9051 said:


> Just got back from the store and picked up 3 nice looking New York Sirloin steaks and there were plenty to choose from. Back when hamburger prices were off the chart they suddenly started offering 80% at $2.99. Not the highest grade but much better price than all other stores some of which didn't have anything. And they have continued that price for a month so far. Now we are getting these sirloin steaks at a very good price and it isn't just the 7 stores in my travel range, they are all over the state. Makes me wonder if the store owners didn't buy a share in a western beef ranch. I'm sure they are not losing money on these sales.


My theory is that it's Covid 19. The meatpacking plants are still pumping out meat (despite a lot of workers getting Covid). But I think the problem is that restaurants aren't feeding as many people as they were, even though some states have partially opened up. So there's still meat but restaurants don't need the supply they used to.


----------



## Bud9051

Definitely a factor. Those cows keep right on growing and they have to do something with them. The bad part will be after they reduce the herd and the production capability we may swing into s real shortage.

A good friend used to buy a few calves and had a local farm raise them until ready to butcher. Good stuff, but it wasn't a cheap process.

For now I will enjoy my protein. 

Bud


----------



## Bud9051

Did some reading on what exactly constitutes a "New York Sirloin". I found this link interesting so I'm sharing.
https://onthegas.org/food/new-york-strip-vs-sirloin

It did clear up some of my confusion but it also illustrates the variety of names for essentially the same cuts and the liberties some retailers take with their naming.

Enjoy,
Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Yeah. Flat-iron sounds so much better that steak from the shoulder clod.


----------



## Bud9051

The NY Sirloin sale is over and I picked up 24 of the beauties. 4 for my wife at my daughters house and the rest for me. I've eaten 2 so far and they are great. Could have gotten more but I don't eat that much steak, more of a special treat. They are also big so I get 3 meals out of each.

Only problem is, between the hamburger and chicken that has been on sale and now the steaks I have zero freezer space left. Tough for one old guy to eat his way out of that problem, but I'll try.

May have to pick up another freezer, big house so lots of room.

Bud


----------



## TarheelTerp

Dunno if it's been covered or not, but...
a rib EYE is a filet cut that means NO BONE.
Same applies to a Strip Steak... no bone.
London Broil is a cooking method and not a cut of meat all.
Most commonly it's a flank steak but it should NEVER be top round.


Lot's of grocery stores have been reinventing cuts of meat like this.
Don't let them get away with it.


----------



## J. V.

SeniorSitizen said:


> I bought some boneless sirloin steak, grilled it and it was tuff. The wife knew how to make it tender and still retain the grill flavor. She fried it in water with a lid IIR. That which was left over she sliced thin and put in some Fajitas or some such thing or what ever you wanna call those things she makes up on her on own with refrigerator surprise availables. Delicious.
> Edit: Edit:


Sounds like you did not get top sirloin. For it to be grilled, fried or broiled you need top sirloin. Not sirloin tip or any other steak called sirloin. It must be top sirloin and its darn tender and very tasty.



Nik333 said:


> Ribeye is my favorite steak. A butcher once told me it's equivalent to Prime Rib.


It is prime rib. A steak cut from the rib roast.



BigJim said:


> Have you checked out what chicken nuggets are made from? I won't eat them.
> I have feeling that that chicken in Chinese and Mexican food is the same as in the nuggets.


Tyson chicken nuggets say made from breast meat with rib meat included. I just double checked as I had them for lunch. Sounds fine to me.



de-nagorg said:


> Speaking of Chinese Restaurants.
> 
> As a young Man, I moved to a small town in northern Nevada, that had a Chinese Restaurant.
> The local folks had a rumor going on about their popular dish "Fried Rabbit".
> Seems that within 5 months after opening, there was not 1 Feral Cat in town anywhere.
> So I always wonder where they get their supplies.
> I once had a good deal supplying live Ducks to a local Chinese Restaurant.
> But the Health Department closed the place, for unsanitary kitchen area.
> ED


I heard the same myth from my father. He said that was the reason they had to leave one foot intact to show it was a rabbit and not a cat.
Seems that story has made its rounds.



moosehaed said:


> Filet mignon was $10.49lb at Costco this week.
> Picked some up. First time grilling filet. Will see if it lives up to the hype.


If you grill, fry or broil a tenderloin to medium rare or rare, it will live up to its hype. If it does not make the grade, it is the chefs fault....:wink2:
Costco hands down has some very good meat. Not a lot of meat products, but what they sell is always top quality.



Nik333 said:


> Don't overcook it! :smile:


I hate to say this but my wife makes me ruin any steak I prepare for her.
She wants it well done. A real shame, but I love her. So I ruin it just for her.
I like mine medium rare to rare.



TarheelTerp said:


> Dunno if it's been covered or not, but...
> a rib EYE is a filet cut that means NO BONE.
> Same applies to a Strip Steak... no bone.
> London Broil is a cooking method and not a cut of meat all.
> Most commonly it's a flank steak but it should NEVER be top round.
> Lot's of grocery stores have been reinventing cuts of meat like this.
> Don't let them get away with it.


The rib eye can indeed be left with bone intact. In fact I prefer the bone in rib eye. What do you mean by a fillet cut?
The rib roast is removed from the bone or left on the bone. Then either used whole as a roast or sliced for steaks with or without bone.

Well the Strip Steak is the one side of the porterhouse. With tenderloin on the other side. Neither steak is sold with bone, but the T-Bone is a Strip steak with a tiny or no fillet on the other side.
So yes a strip steak making up a T-Bone steak is indeed a bone in steak.

London broil is the name for a top round cut. A name. Its top round. Flank steak is not top round (London Broil). Not even close.

One steak that was not very popular is the "chuck eye". If cut from the middle, they resemble closely to ribeye. In fact I have substituted them for ribeye before.
Very tender and very tasty. But since people realized how good they actually are, the stores are now charging upwards of $7.99.
When I first found out about them years ago, they were $1.99 a pound.


----------



## Startingover

Yay. 
Bone-in Ribeye pictured in my first post for 14.99 is on sale this week for 8.99 a lb so I’ll stop in and get two for dinner one night. 

The sale ends Thursday so I’ll get two and see how they are and then get two more for the freezer.


----------

